# Vet recomended spaying before 1st season



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

We just got back from the vets, my little lump weighed in at 4.5 kgs at 14 weeks. She had a full health check and is doing great.

We discussed spaying, and the vet said she went on a course this month and the advice given to the vets on the course was that spaying should be done now before the first season, and that in doing so the risk of mamory cancer was reduced by a further 25%.

I'm ok with getting Coco spayed before her first season, I just wondered has any one elses vet given this advice? The vet admitted it was fairly new research. 

So my baby is booked in for 5 November. She will be almost 6 months old. At least she will be all better by Christmas.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Our vet advised the same. Saffi was done a couple of weeks after six months.


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Eeek, but you're right the sooner she goes in the sooner she'll be all recovered. Hope all goes okay!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

we had Lady spayed before her first season as well. it is what our vet reccomended, and the pros for us out weighed the cons


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Yes our vet recommended spaying before first season at 6 months. I trust her completely so was very happy to do it. Also meant that Lolly and I didn't have to go through the trauma of a season.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

My vet is a believer of early spaying too and I was pretty glad to a avoid that first season. Bonnie had keyhole and made a very quick recovery.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

We were told that 6 yeas ago with gypsy and inca so we have all our girls done at 6 months. my mums cocker both suffered from mammery cancer tico worse than mitzi and they were done after there fitst season. so only time will tell if it will make a difference.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Beau was spayed before her first season, my vets advised before and said 6 months as it was unlikely she would come into season before then but I decided to wait until she was 9 months and just took the chance she would not come into season first, thankfully she didn't. Beau had keyhole spay really recommend key hole the recovery was fantastic by the next day she was 100% back to her normal self. X


----------



## Spencer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello we had Nelly done a week before she was 6 months she has recovered so well, I didnt like leaving her with the vet felt so guilty with knowing what was about to happen.....but I am so glad we done it early she was back to her usual self in no time and it's as if she has completely forgotten about it now. Also definatlely recommend using a baby vest worked a treat for Nelly as she did try and lick it.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm planning on having Honey spayed before her first season as I don't want any issues with Biscuit but can't believe how soon that seems too! x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I too spayed Millie before her first season at just 6 months old. There are pro's and cons to spaying before and after first season, certain cancers reducing in risk, others increasing in risk. It's all swings and roundabouts if you ask me. It's also said that their growth slows down after spaying and they won't reach full height, don't know how true that it.

The one thing I would say is try and go for keyhole spaying, its a lot less invasive and their recovery time is greatly improved. Millie was not keyhole spayed and she was knocked for six by it, something my vet didn't warn me of. I've changed vets since then !


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

We had honey done before first season. Normal spay operation, she was back to her normal self the next day! Good luck all will be fine x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I've read the opposite about height....that spaying or neutering before puberty can cause longer but spindlier limbs and leaner bodies as it causes the growth plates to close later than normal with a greater risk of hip dysplasia. But, there are pros and cons to either, so it really has to be down to personal choice and what suits each owner. x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I have read so much differing information and really do think if you are not planning to breed your dog then to speak to your vet and spay/neuter when you feel is right for your pet. Before season or after season spay??? no right or wrong, just personal choice ... what would I do .. umm I would treat each dog as an individual and go with my vets advice.


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

We were advised 6 month and prior to first season. Mitzi had keyhole last week and it's taken her a full week to get back to normal. so good to see her bouncing around again.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

*Spay at 6 months*

I've owned dogs over the last 25 years and the last two girls were spayed at 6 months. Vet said that as long as they were not in season at 6 months it was the best time to do it because of lower risk of developing mamary tumours. However some risk of increased incontenance problems... Neither of my girls suffered... I intend on having Kiki spayed at six months, although daughter is pleading for her to have pups - so many people have said they'd like a pup like her!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Post first season for us, both my choice and my vets advice. 
I Think it could be debated forever with pros and cons for each but I felt Molly was a little young at 6 months. Then of course...she came into season ...just to prove me wrong!!! Not so young after all..   

xx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

My Vet recommended 6 months as well, so I will need to book her for Nov. or Dec. . . Ho Ho Ho Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

We had our cat sprayed at around 5-6 months. Don't remember the recovery for her being bad.

As for our dog I asked the vet that I have now that comes to the house for our cat and will be doing it for the dog. But she doesn't do surgery. She is a traveling vet. This was her recommendation...



> I would recommend both males and female dogs be neutered between 4-6 months. Spaying a female dog before it has it's first heat is nearly 100% protective against future mammary cancer. This protection decreases after first heat significantly. As for male dogs, there is no medical reason to neuter early but it does curb many undesirable behaviors that begin with testosterone production starting at 6 months or so. Either surgery needs to be done in a hospital setting. It can be very convenient to drop off the dog for it's last boosters and rabies vaccine (done at 4 months old) and have it neutered at that time too.


I think we are leaning to getting a male dog, so probably will do the neutering at 5 months.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hattie was speyed at 6 months before she showed any signs of a season. When I mentioned this at puppy training you would have thought I was saying she was infected by the plague! Anyway I stuck to my guns Hattie was speyed at 6 months and suprise suprise she is still alive and fit and well! Minton will be neutered at 6 months as well so I say go for it much less hassle much happier dogs!


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Pollypiglet said:


> Hattie was speyed at 6 months before she showed any signs of a season. When I mentioned this at puppy training you would have thought I was saying she was infected by the plague! Anyway I stuck to my guns Hattie was speyed at 6 months and suprise suprise she is still alive and fit and well! Minton will be neutered at 6 months as well so I say go for it much less hassle much happier dogs!


Interesting, it seems here in the US getting cats or dogs fixed at 4-6 months is the norm. Although I had read on the internet that people are starting to do it later then that. I have even read on some breeders websites that will even fix the dog before it goes home to the new owners. Now I think that is way to early!


----------



## maplegum (Mar 10, 2011)

Early spaying is very common here in Australia, especially if you take on a rescue dog. Most rescue centres send dogs to their new homes already neutered. For Ruben and his litter mates, that meant that they were all done at 8 weeks old.... Yes, 8 weeks old. It's really common place here now. The dogs did not suffer any bad side effects from being fixed so young, they all bounced back really quickly. This way of thinking stops people taking home rescue dogs and then breeding them, just to fill our shelters with more unwanted dogs. They do the same thing with kittens too.. I'm all for it after seeing how successful this is. There will never be one simple way of thinking, even amongst vets. You do what feels right for you and your dog


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses everyone. Very kind indeed! I love this site so much. x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Don't worry about not being able to get the procedure done laparoscopically. Lap surgery still has risks and is not necessarily less invasive than open surgery, it is categorised as miminally invasive surgery. Ultimately a spay is major surgery as it involves removal of organs and if you trust your vets competency then you will get the best surgery option regardless of technique. Just go with your gut. You will know what's right for you and your pup.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Maplegum, rescue dogs and cats are all fixed when brought in shelters in the US also. But getting from some breeders they are not always done earlier. At least with the ones I have called


----------

